#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  Интервью с Ее Преосвященством Джецун Кушок Ринпоче

## Svarog

*Интервью с Ее Преосвященством Джецун Кушок Ринпоче

Часть 1

В. Расскажите, пожалуйста, немного о Вашей семье.*

*О.* Я была старшей из четверых детей. Один мой брат и моя сестра умерли в очень юном возрасте, а мой младший брат стал Сакья Тризином. Мой отец так и не стал главой линии Сакья, он умер в год Тигра (1950 г.), в возрасте 49 лет. Моя мама умерла тремя годами раньше, когда мне было 10 лет. В то время моему брату было всего три года. С тех пор, моя тетя, старшая сестра нашей мамы, взяла на себя заботу о нас. Она отвезла нас в монастырь Нгор, к югу от Шигатзе. Там мы встретились с нашим коренным Ламой, по имени Нгаванг Лодрё Шенпен Нима, или, коротко: Тампа Ринпоче, и мы получили учения. Позже, Кхангсар Щабдрунг Ринпоче: Нгваванг Лодрё Тензин Нингпо приехал в Сакья и даровал нам другое учение, под названием «Собрание Садхан».
Когда мой брат находился в ретрите Ваджракилайи, монахи из Кхама прибыли в Сакья и попросили его даровать им учение Путь и Результат (Лам Дре). Но, поскольку он был в ретрите, моя тетя попросила меня даровать передачу учения Лам Дре, традиции Нгаванга Чодрака. Передача этого учения занимает три месяца. Мне было тогда 18 лет.

*В. Когда Вы начали медитировать?

О.* Когда мне было шесть лет, я начала делать мои первые короткие медитации на Манджушри и Сарасвати, под руководством учителя, а не в одиночку. Затем, когда мне было восемь лет, я стала монахиней. Когда мне было десять, я выполнила ретрит Ваджрапани, так же, под руководством учителя, в течение одного месяца.

В возрасте семнадцати лет я получила учение Путь и Результат (Лам Дре) вместе с Сакья Тризином. После этого я выполнила несколько ретритов, включая ретрит Хеваджры и других божеств. После этого я впервые даровала учение Путь и Результат (Лам Дре).

*В. Когда Вы прибыли в изгнание, в Индию?

О.* В 1959 г., когда мне был 21 год, мы бежали из Тибета в Индию. Я жила там с 1959 по 1971 гг. Сначала мы прибыли в лагерь для тибетских беженцев, организованный американскими миссионерами в Калимпонге. Там я пыталась начать учить английский язык, поскольку в целом, мы говорили на хинди. Я была очень застенчивой, поэтому я не говорила часто по-английски. С тех пор, как я приехала в Канаду, я много практиковала английский язык – потому что мне пришлось это сделать.  

В 1962 г., я приехала в Шимлу и работала там с тибетскими детьми в тибетских яслях. Я работала няней: меняла подгузники, заправляли кровати и подавала еду. Но, после девяти месяцев работы в яслях, я заболела и мне пришлось уйти оттуда.

Когда мы приехали в Индию, я решила перестать быть монахиней. В 1964 г., семья моего мужа, семья Людинг и моя тетя, договорились о нашей свадьбе. После принятия своего решения, они спросили нас и мы оба согласились. Хотя мы уже давно знали друг друга, это была свадьба по договоренности наших родственников.

У нас было пятеро детей: четыре сына и одна дочь. Мой первый сын родился в 1965 г. Моя дочь умерла, а три моих сына живут со мной в Канаде. Другой сын, Щабдрунг Ринпоче, родился в 1967 году и теперь живет в Индии. Когда мы прибыли в Канаду, моему младшему сыну было всего 10 месяцев от роду.

*В. Почему Вы решили жить в Канаде?

О.* У Сакья Тризина и у меня была старинная подруга, одна женщина - наполовину француженка, наполовину немка. На самом деле, это она так решила за меня. Она подумала, что моя жизненная ситуация, когда я растила пятерых детей в Индии, была не очень хорошей. Я-то думала, что я живу очень даже хорошо, что я была очень богатой, но я теперь догадываюсь, что она думала, что я жила очень бедно. Она спросила меня, хочу ли я уехать в Канаду? Канадский посол был ее хорошим знакомым. Затем, она поговорила с ним и он добавил мое имя в список кандидатур на переселение. Сначала мы прибыли в Альберту и только позже мы переехали в Ванкувер. В то время как мой муж работал на ферме, где он кормил скот, я работала дома, готовила целый день и кормила детей – ужасный опыт, поскольку это длилось бесконечно, в течение всего дня.

*В. Существует ли какая-либо разница между жизнью в Индии и в Канаде?

О.* Это практически одно и то же. Особой разницы я не вижу. Многие говорят мне: «Вы потеряли свою страну, должно быть, Вы чувствуете себя одиноко и скучаете по дому». Но я никогда не ощущала одиночество и никогда не скучала по родине. Я не знаю, почему. У меня не было этих чувств. Я никогда не чувствую себя одинокой. Если вы находитесь в одиночестве, вы можете найти себе какое-то занятие: что-то почитать или медитировать. У нас, тибетцев, не было телевидения. Здесь, если вам одиноко, вы смотрите телевизор. Люди здесь смотрят телевизор, как зомби.

*В. Не могли бы Вы рассказать немного о своей линии, в частности о линии Кхон?

О.* Линия Кхон берет свое начало не из нашего мира. Она пришла из небесных сфер. Три сына пришли в наш мир из этой сферы. В то время как два старших брата вернулись в небесную сферу, младший брат женился на дочери ракши или вредоносного духа. Буквально, слово «Кхон» означает «друг против друга» или врага. После свадьбы, семья ракша и семья Кхон воевали друг против друга, поэтому семья Кхон стала известна в качестве врагов злых духов. 

Сачен Кунга Нингпо, Сонам Ценмо, Ринчен Дакпа Гьялцен, Сакья Пандита, Дрогон Чогьял Пхакпа были первыми держателями линии Кхон. Затем линия переходила дальше до Вангду Нингпо и его четырех сыновей: Пемы Дходупа Вангчука (мы называем его Питу), Кунги Ринчена, Нгодрупа Помпы и Кунги Гьялцена, младшего из четырех сыновей. Питу и Кунга Гьялцен вместе породили одного сына, Дордже Ринчена, поскольку у них была одна жена.

Дордже Ринчен стал Сакья Тризином, но у него не было своих детей. Он также принимал участие в работе правительства области Сакья. В то время оба брата, которые оба были отцами Дордже Ринчена, основали два дома Сакья. Младший брат, Кунга Ринчен, основал Пхунцог Пходранг, а старший брат, Питу, основал Долма Пходранг.

От Пемы Дхондупа Вангчука, линия Сакья Долма Пходранг передавалась через Таши Ринчена, Кунгу Нингпо, Таши Тринлей Ринчена к Кунге Ринчену, который был Сакья Тризином и моим отцом, и, затем, к нынешнему Сакья Тризину. Со стороны Сакья Пхунцог Пходранга, линия передавалась через Кунгу Ринчена к Кунге Сонаму, затем к Самлингу Чику Вангду, Нгавангу Тхудобу Вангчуку, к Джигдалу Дагчену Сакья, и он передаст свою линию одному из своих пятерых сыновей.

*В. Что означает линия крови и кости?

О.* Мы говорим об этих линиях только с точки зрения людей. С точки зрения религии и духовности, эти линии ничего не означают. Линия (или предки) матери – это линия крови. А линия кости относится к отцовской семье. В Тибете, когда дело касалось замужеств, было важным соблюдать правило не жениться по линии кости до семи поколений, а по линии крови – до четырех поколений. По прошествии этих поколений, вы могли жениться. Эти линии нужны были только лишь для этого.

*В. Чем отличается традиция Сакья от других традиций?

О.* В Сакья, речь идет, таким образом, о двух семьях, двух семьях Кхон. В этих двух семьях и линиях рождаются Ламы других линий. Например, мой брат Сакья Тризин является реинкарнацией Ламы традиции Нингма по имени Абонг Тертон из Восточного Тибета. Это было подтверждено нингмапинцами очень ясно – на этот счет нет никаких сомнений. Перед своей смертью, Абонг Тертон сказал своим ученикам: «В этом году я умру. В следующем году вы должны поехать в Сакья и искать там, среди новорожденных детей. Я буду там и вы узнаете меня. Но вы не сможете привезти меня обратно к себе. Моя работа в Восточном Тибете завершена и в будущем меня ждет работа в Центральном Тибете, с тамошними людьми. Я должен буду остаться в их семье. Вы не сможете привезти меня обратно, но вы сможете навещать меня». У Абонга Тертона было три сына. Когда средний сын приехал в Сакья, он узнал своего отца в моем брате. В то время моему брату было шесть лет; он повторял наизусть множество разных молитв, которым его никто не учил и таким образом, как это делал Абонг Тертон.

Мы, Сакья, поняли это очень ясно и не сомневались в этом. Однако, с нашей стороны, мы думали, что он был реинкарнацией моего дедушки.

В Сакья есть храм Махакалы, обращенный фасадом к югу. Он был восстановлен моим дедушкой. Во время реставрации он оставил небольшое окно в верхнем юго-западном углу, чтобы свет мог проникать в храм. Когда моему брату было семь или восемь лет, он впервые посетил этот храм. Сразу же он спросил: «Что случилось с окошком? Где окно?!».  «Каким-то образом кто-то закрыл окно» - со слезами на глазах, ответил старик, который сопровождал его. Этот старик знал моего дедушку и он знал, что когда-то там было окно. Поэтому, со своей стороны мы верим, что Сакья Тризин является воплощением моего дедушки.

Многие люди удивляются: «Как это возможно? Два человека перевоплотились в одном?» Я думаю, что великий нингмапинский Лама, Абонг Тертон был Бодхисаттвой и мой дедушка тоже был Бодхисаттвой. Их умы были равны. У них были разные формы, но в целом, сущность Бодхисаттвы – одна и та же. Таким образом, есть два Бодхисаттвы и они могут делать все, что угодно. Это то, во что я верю. Это то, что произошло в нашей семье.

Если кто-то рождается в нашей семейной линии, предыдущая линия перерождений может быть утеряна и эти воплощения не возвращаются в свой монастырь. Это происходит, потому что для нас семейная линия является наиболее важной, у нее есть приоритет. Наша линия Кхон не нуждается в реинкарнациях. Она всегда передается от отца к сыну.

Главами традиции Сакья становятся сыновья Долма Пходранга и Пхунцок Пходранга по очереди. Ответственность передается от одного ответвления семьи к другому и обратно, чередуясь от поколения к поколению. Предыдущим Сакья Тризином был отец Джигдала Дагчена Ринпоче (нынешнего главы Сакья Пхунцог Пходранга), а до этого Сакья Тризином был наш дедушка. 

Руководителями монастыря Нгор, с другой стороны, становятся по очереди четыре Ламы, которые являются главами основным четырех учебных заведений или лабрангов монастыря, которые меняются на посту руководителя монастыря каждые три года.

*В. Знаете ли Вы, кем были Ваши предыдущие воплощения?

О.* Я не знаю. Люди говорят всякие разные вещи. В любом случае, люди говорят то, что хотят, сама я, на самом деле, не знаю. Каким-то образом, все перевоплощаются в любом случае.

*В. Некоторые люди говорят, что Вы являетесь воплощением Ваджрайогини.

О.* Да, я знаю. Давным-давно, после пяти великих патриархов Сакья, у одного из великих Лам Сакья была сестра. Она была очень хорошей монахиней и практикующей. Она также была держателем линии Пути и Результата (Лам Дре). Ее звали Джигме Тенпе Нима. Люди говорили, что она была эманацией Ваджрайогини. Поэтому, с тех пор, некоторые люди говорят, что некоторые дочери семьи Кхон являются воплощениями Ваджрайогини. Так рассказывают. Поэтому, кто-то услышал эту историю и сказал, что, таким образом, я являюсь эманацией Ваджрайогини, но я так не думаю. Люди могут верить в это, если им так хочется, это не проблема, это не имеет значения. Но люди, которые принимают учения Хеваджры и Ваджрайогини от меня, они должны верить в Ваджрадхару. Коренные Ламы являются Ваджрадхарой. В целом, в каждом есть эта сущность ума. Природа ума в настоящее время скрыта. Наши загрязнения и три яда закрыли эту сущность, поэтому мы не можем видеть наш собственный ум. Бодхисаттва присутствует в каждом, но загрязнения и яды ума закрыли его целиком. Очистите эти загрязнения и вы станете Бодхисаттвой. Вообще, сущность Бодхисаттвы присутствует в каждом. Каждый обладает этим, но вы не можете этого увидеть. То же самое можно отнести к словам о том, что какой-то человек является воплощением божества.  

*В. Почему существует так мало женщин-Лам?

О.* Я не знаю. Наверное, это женская проблема (смеется). Я на самом деле не знаю. В старину, у нингмапинцев было много Лам женского рода, особенно в Кхаме. Теперь, после революции, все изменилось. Иначе, следуя традиции, я не могла бы выйти замуж. Когда вы рождаетесь женщиной в семье Кхон, вы автоматически становитесь монахиней. Это был ваш выбор, принимать ли все обеты и становиться монахиней или нет, но вы должны были носить монашеские одежды. А когда вы получали посвящения, такие как Хеваджра или Чакрасамвара, вы должны были принимать обеты Ваджраяны. В обеты Ваджраяны включены некоторые обеты монахини. Это серьезные обеты, поэтому вы не могли бы выйти замуж.

*В. Значит, если Вы родились женщиной в семье Кхон, вы не могли жить мирской жизнью?

О.* Нет. Вы должны были бы постоянно заниматься изучением, повторением и медитацией. Некоторые монахини занимались рукоделием, таким как шитье, вязание и бисероплетение, и т.п. Эти правила были установлены не тибетским правительством, а нашей семьей.

*В. С Вашей точки зрения, почему Шугсеб Джецунма решила перевоплотиться мужчиной?

О.* Причина была личного характера. Я думаю, что у каждого человека – свой ум и, соответственно, свои идеи. Я думаю, что у нее была идея возвратиться в качестве мужчины. Я слышала, что у нее была трудная жизнь, когда она была молодой девушкой. Когда она отправилась в паломничество со своей матерью, мужчина ограбил ее и пытался изнасиловать.  Вследствие этого, я думаю, она решила, что перевоплощаться женщиной бесполезно. Бесполезно не с точки зрения ума, а с точки зрения физического тела, поскольку женщине труднее бороться, защищать себя. Поэтому, я думаю, она хотела перевоплотиться мужчиной, чтобы ее жизнь была более комфортной и менее сложной. Что-то в этом роде.

Я не думаю, что она решила, что женщины - плохие и поэтому она решила перевоплотиться мужчиной.

*В. Существуют ли какие-либо сходства и/или различия между разными традициями Качомы (Ваджрайогини)?

О.* Я думаю, что гелугпинская практика Ваджрайогини очень схожа с нашей, поскольку она пришла к ним из традиции Сакья. Возможно, существуют разные Ламы с разным набором садхан, разными методами обучения, некоторые из которых являются более детальными, но это все происходит из традиции Сакья, поэтому это все, в целом, одно и то же.

Кагьюпинская Ваджрайогини на самом деле не является Ваджрайогиней. Ее называют Ваджрайогини, в наши дни, особенно среди западных людей, но на самом деле это Ваджраварахи. На тибетском ее зовут Дордже Пхагмо, а не Наро Качо. Поэтому, практика традиции Кагью не является практикой Ваджрайогини.

*В. Они сильно отличаются?

О.* Они являются разными божествами, но и Ваджраварахи, и Ваджрайогини являются тантрическими практиками Чакрасамвары и они произошли от Наропы. Имя Наро Качо означает, что эта практика пришла к нам от Наропы.

*В.  Его Святейшество Сакья Тризин как-то упоминал, что ему пришлось приободрить Вас, чтобы Вы начали снова учить.

О.* Да. В 1979 г. он приехал в США вместе с Дешунгом Ринпоче во второй раз. Во время этого визита он даровал учение в Нью-Йорке. После лекции состоялась дискуссия, во время которой у людей была возможность задать свои вопросы. Одна женщина спросила: «Почему же в тибетском буддизме все учителя – мужчины и нет ни одной женщины?». На что мой брат ответил: «Нет, у нас есть женщины-учителя тоже: одной из них является моя сестра. Она прячется где-то в Канаде». Вот, что он сказал в тот раз. Затем, он приехал ко мне в гости и в свой центр в Ванкувере. Он не давил на меня, он просто сказал: «Если бы ты учила на Западе, это было бы хорошо». Это все, что он сказал. В то время я не учила официально, только в частном порядке. Некоторые люди интересовались тибетским языком, других интересовала медитация. Один или два человека хотели получить посвящения, и я даровала им небольшие посвящения у себя дома. Когда мой брат приехал, он попросил меня позаботиться о его центрах. После того, как он уехал, я посетила Сакья центры в Лос-Анджелесе, Миннеаполисе, Бостоне и Нью-Йорке. После этого, я время от времени посещала Сакья центры, основанные моим братом на Западе. Когда бы эти центры ни просили меня приехать, я приезжала и в большинстве случаев, я немного говорила, но в основном даровала посвящения и комментарии.

Когда Сакья Тризин вернулся обратно в Индию, меня пригласили в Австралию. Он сказал мне, чтобы я поехала туда и учила. В этот раз он даровал мне некоторые разъяснения. Сначала он сказал: «В Тибете как бывшая монахиня, ты бы не смогла больше учить». Это потому что в большинстве случаев учения даруются в монастырях монахинями и монахами. «Поэтому также и у мирян не было бы веры в тебя. Только, если ты – великий, великий, великий Лама и ты женат, они бы верили в тебя, но в большинстве случаев, такой веры у них нет. Такие традиции были в Тибете, но на Западе», - сказал мой брат, - «почти все практикующие являются мирянами. Ты как мирянка придерживаешься того же образа жизни, что и люди, которых ты учишь. У тебя есть семья, ты работаешь, и когда ты учишь на Западе, западные женщины могут посмотреть на тебя и подумать: «Если она может делать все это и стать просветленной, то, конечно, и мы можем практиковать и стать просветленными тоже». Это будет полезно для тебя и это принесет пользу другим существам». Вот, что он сказал.

Я не могла сказать «нет», поскольку он был моим Коренным Ламой. Я получала от него учение Путь и Результат (Лам Дре) в Бенаресе, в Индии. И также я получала посвящение Ваджрайогини в Раджпуре от него, вместе с моим мужем. Поэтому, я не могла отказаться.

*В. Не могли бы Вы обрисовать нам, в целом, Ваш ежедневный распорядок дня?

О.* До замужества я вставала всегда очень рано. Я делала мою практику и заканчивала до всеобщего подъема. После замужества я стараюсь вставать около пяти-пяти тридцати и заканчивать практику до ухода на работу. В настоящее время я стараюсь вставать около четырех утра.

После моей практики я ухожу на работу между 7:30 и 8:30 утра, и я работаю восемь часов. Потом я прихожу домой и готовлю для моих детей. Мои дети – очень славные и всегда мне помогают.

*В. Вы замечаете какую-либо разницу между укладом жизни в Тибете и на Западе?

О.* Конечно, есть большая разница. Все разное. Например, кухни разные. Для того, чтобы приготовить еду в Тибете, нам нужны были воздуходувки из шкуры овцы или яка, чтобы разжечь огонь. Каждое утро мы должны были так делать (делает вид, что раздувает огонь). Но тут вы просто поворачиваете одну рукоятку и вот он, огонь. Конечно, все отличается.

*В. Вы не думаете, что поэтому наши ценности также отличаются?

О.* Я не знаю. Я думаю, что ценности одинаковые. Я думаю, что в своем большинстве люди одинаковы по своей сути. Но, если смотреть индивидуально, у людей разные ценности. Лично я предпочитаю жить здесь, потому что здесь жить легче и более комфортабельно (она смеется). Но это делает нас более ленивыми в то же время.

*В. Здесь больше отвлекающих факторов?

О.* Да. Здесь, конечно, больше отвлечений.

*В. Вы думаете, что на Западе практиковать труднее?

О.* Это варьируется в зависимости от индивидуальности, поскольку это зависит от ума каждого человека. В целом, да, немного трудно практиковать тут. Но если ваш ум стабилен, то это не имеет значения. Когда я практикую, иногда мой ум очень стабилен, а иногда мой ум путешествует повсюду. Когда у меня стабильное состояние ума, а мои дети играют на музыкальных инструментах, я не вижу никакой разницы. Играют они или нет, для меня это все одно и тоже. У меня никогда нет ощущения: «Это слишком громко!» или чего-то в этом роде. Поэтому, когда вы слышите громкие звуки (когда над вами пролетает самолет), вы можете превратить их в мантры, например, в мантру «Ом Мани Падме Хунг». Это не трудно. Но люди не стабильны. Поэтому тут так много беспокойства. Чтобы уйти от шума, они едут в тихие места, в горы, в то время как их умы остаются очень беспокойными. Вы живете в горах, но ваш ум снова возвращается в город.

*В. Как бы вы посоветовали интегрировать Дхарму в повседневную жизнь, основываясь на Вашем личном примере? Особенно, как победить отговорку о нехватке времени?

О.* Вы должны найти время. Времени достаточно. Вы работает восемь часов в день. Некоторые люди потом говорят: у меня нет времени на практику. Но вместо практики они едут в бар, сидят перед телевизором, идут в кино или делают другие вещи. Если вы действительно хотите практиковать, вы должны отказаться от этих вещей. Нет необходимости полностью отсекать себя от жизни, но вы должны постепенно устранить отвлекающие факторы. Если вы практикуете все время, то ваш ум устает. Это не очень хорошо, поскольку вы теряете концентрацию. Тогда вы можете немного посмотреть телевизор, почитать какие-то книги (не книги по Дхарме), вы можете прогуляться по лесу или по пляжу, или поработать в саду – вы можете делать такие вещи. Также, если на вашей работе нет необходимости разговаривать, вы можете читать мантры во время работы. На работе или когда я делаю свои дела по дому, я много молюсь: иногда я читаю мантры, иногда я пою тибетские песни.

*В. Как Вы думаете, женщинам труднее поддерживать свой распорядок практики из-за их традиционной роли в доме?

О.* Мы не можем делать общие выводы. Некоторые женщины и мужчины живут в традиционных семьях. Это не имеет особого значения. Вы должны найти время. Если вы не устали, тогда вы можете не торопиться. Но я не понимаю одного: здесь, на Западе, все говорят, перед тем как вставать: «О, я та-а-ак устал(а)». Я не понимаю, это на самом деле удивительно. Например, мои дети, они могут отдыхать все выходные и в понедельник утром, перед тем как вставать, они ни с того ни с сего заявляют: «Я так устал!». Почему? Они спали всю ночь. Это, в самом деле, удивительно. Я никогда не устаю. Перед тем, как мы переехали в Ванкувер, мы жили на ферме. Я работала на грибной плантации и должна была собирать шампиньоны. Мы отправляли десятикилограммовые коробки в разные места. Потом, когда я возвращалась домой, мне надо было готовить, кормить детей, а в то время дети были еще очень малы – от трех до восьми лет – и успевать поддерживать порядок в доме. В то время мне шел четвертый десяток.

*В. То есть, Вы думаете, что состояние утомления – это вопрос состояния ума?

О.* Да, я так думаю. У меня никогда не было мысли об усталости в моем уме вообще. Но ближе к пятому десятку я заметила, что устаю. Иногда на работе я устаю. Я не хочу поднимать мою ногу на ткацкий станок, но я должна делать это, в любом случае. Примерно до 45 лет я никогда не чувствовала усталости. И все же, хотя им по двадцать с небольшим лет, мои дети ежедневно говорят: «Я так устал!». Это, на самом деле, непостижимо.

*В. Почему Вы думаете так происходит?

О.* Я думаю, потому что люди говорят: «Я устал(а)». Все говорят: «Я устал». Поскольку они повторяют это все время, у них выработалась привычка так говорить. Затем, психологически, ум привыкает к этому. Поэтому так происходит.

*В. Традиционно жена берет на себя заботы о мирских обязанностях мужа. Как это было для Вас?

О.* Для нас все было наоборот. Мой муж очень поддерживал мою практику.

*В. Почему западных людей так сильно тянет к тибетскому буддизму? Это происходит из-за неведения?

О.* Я не знаю. Вы сами должны знать ответ на этот вопрос. Откуда мне знать? Может быть, из-за неведения, может быть, нет. Возможно, поскольку это так увлекательно. Я заметила, что западным людям нравятся увлекательные, захватывающие вещи. Поэтому, возможно, когда они встречаются с чем-то новым, они на самом деле увлекаются. Истинные практикующие не увлекаются чересчур сильно. Это не работает таким образом. Это (практика) занимает много времени и вы должны делать это в совершенстве, не слишком сильно увлекаясь, на самом деле. Есть еще одна особенность в умах западных людей – они всегда хотят чего-то еще. Например, они думают, что индуизм лучше христианства, и они для начала становятся индуистами. Затем, когда они начинают немного разбираться в индуизме, они думают: «Достаточно, возможно, это не то, что я искал». И тогда им может показаться, что буддизм интересен. И они продолжают искать. 

*В. Почему, с Вашей точки зрения, сектантство так распространено среди западных людей?

О.* У этих людей нет понимания, нет знания. Они не должны так поступать. У людей, которые так поступают, слишком беспокойный ум. Беспокойный и своенравный. В сектантстве нет необходимости, поскольку все традиции имеют одну основу: все они происходят от Будды. Существуют разные традиции, но у всех у них одно и тоже предназначение: достичь просветления, избавиться от загрязнений и очистить ум от ядов. Будда даровал учения трех колесниц, но во всех трех говорится об одном и том же. Некоторые учения являются более подробными. Некоторые располагают большим количеством методов. В Ваджраяне существует больше способов достичь просветления более легким и быстрым путем. Но значение и основной фокус являются одинаковыми для всех традиций и колесниц: достичь просветления и освободиться из этого цикла страданий. Так что, на самом деле, это не имеет значения. Умы некоторых людей слишком сильно привязаны к их собственной традиции и поэтому они заявляют: «Я - Гелугпа» или «Я - Сакьяпа», «Я - Нингмапа» или «Я – Кагьюпа» чересчур категорично.

Учителя – это другое дело, поскольку им нужно хранить свою традицию, поддерживать линию передачи и передавать ее своим преемникам, иначе линия может исчезнуть. По контрасту с этим, для обычных практикующих нет необходимости быть сектантами. Особенно для западных людей. Также, западные традиции не нуждаются в тибетском традиционном укладе. Смешение неизбежно, но для западных учеников нет необходимости перенимать тибетскую культуру. У западных людей есть своя культура. Продолжайте концентрироваться на медитации – это все, что  нужно.

*В. Мы обнаружили, что многие западные люди пребывают в запутанности и ищут какого-либо руководства. Они приходят к буддизму и становятся еще более запутанными.

О.* Да, я тоже заметила это. Я встречала очень запутанных западных людей, связанных с буддизмом. У них нет опыта стабильной основополагающей медитации на ум; для начала вам необходимо стабилизировать ваш ум. Затем, вы можете изучать Махаяну. И только затем, вы можете изучать Ваджраяну. Многие люди запутаны, поскольку у них нет базовых учений, нет понимания и нет опыта медитации. Они сразу же получают посвящения и прыгают в Ваджраяну.

В Ваджраяне есть множество различных элементов. Очень простые вещи, такие как пять черепов на голове. И люди думают: «Что это такое?» Сначала в буддизме говорится о десяти недобродетельных поступках, таких как убийство, кража, безнравственное сексуальное поведение, четыре проступка речи и три недобродетельных поступка ума. Если мы не должны убивать, тогда почему божество украшено пятью черепами? Почему оно носит цепь из пятидесяти кровоточащих голов вокруг своей шеи? Такие вещи могу запутать неподготовленных практикующих. Но практикующий Ваджраяну знает или может прочесть в книге, что каждый символ содержит в себе определенное значение. Украшения из костей являются символами непостоянства.

Практикующие, которые знакомы с индуизмом и которые приходят в буддизм, могут задать вопрос: «Почему Шива находится под этими божествами?». В буддизме такие вещи несут в себе другое значение. Они символизируют неведение, желание. Но люди не могут этого увидеть. Те, кто не обладает соответствующими знаниями, могут запутаться.

Часто люди, которые никогда не встречались с буддизмом, и которых я никогда не учила, приходят ко мне домой. Очень редко они хотят выучиться медитации; вместо этого они говорят о том, что такое духовная практика. Мне часто приходится об этом думать.

Тогда, первое, что я им говорю – это пойти на лекцию к любому духовному учителю и послушать его. «Не получайте никаких посвящений. Не делайте ничего серьезного, просто слушайте. Идите к индуистским, буддистским, христианским, мусульманским учителям. В буддизме есть различные традиции: китайская, японская, индийская, разные тибетские традиции, любые традиции. Иногда вы можете найти свою связь, своего коренного Гуру, с которым у вас будут отношения учителя и ученика».

Некоторые тогда спрашивают: «Как нам найти нашего коренного Гуру?». Каждое человеческое существо обладает чувствами, не правда ли? Вы чувствуете что-то. Вы чувствуете себя комфортно, иногда вы чувствуете близкую связь с ним или с ней, вы чувствуете, что вам нравится он или она, как бы вы это ни ощущали. Если у вас есть такое чувство, тогда вы идете получать учение от этого человека. Когда вы чувствуете, что этот учитель вам подходит, тогда вы должны проверить его или ее истоки. Особенно, если вы приходите к буддизму Ваджраяны, вы должны сначала проверить, истинный это учитель или нет. Если после всесторонней проверки, вы все еще полагаете, что этот учитель вам подходит, тогда, после получения посвящения, вы должны думать о нем или о ней, как о своем коренном гуру или как о Ваджрадхаре. Когда у вас есть такая связь, вы должны делать все, что он или она велит вам практиковать.

После этого, я не думаю, что вы должны ходить к различным гуру и получать различные посвящения. Вы можете ходить ко многим учителям и слушать их лекции, но для вас уже не будет необходимости тренироваться и следовать различным практикам. Я думаю, что лучше всего придерживаться одного учителя и одного божества. Например, мы возьмем камень и начнем пробивать в нем дыру, и когда мы уже почти ее проделали, мы поменяем свое местоположение и попытаемся проделать другую дыру, в другом месте. Если мы будем так себя вести, мы никогда не закончим свою работу. Именно поэтому, вы должны делать все, из чего состоит ваша ежедневная практика, какое бы божество и учителя вы ни выбрали. Тогда у вас не будет запутанности и для вашего ума тоже, так будет намного проще.

Вот, что я говорю всем сначала. Потом, если они возвращаются и говорят: «Вы мне действительно понравились». Тогда я отвечаю им: «Для начала вам нужно делать сидячую медитацию. Ваш ум очень беспокоен. Сядьте и попробуйте делать медитацию шаматха или медитацию с упражнением на дыхание в течение нескольких месяцев». Если после этого они все еще хотят продолжать, они могут принять прибежище, обеты прибежища, после чего я велю им делать нёндро или предварительные практики. Так я учу своих учеников и я делаю это таким образом, поскольку я иногда думаю, что Ваджраяна пришла на Запад слишком рано. Вот почему люди становятся такими запутанными.

Более того, множество материалов по Ваджраяне было опубликовано. Некоторые люди на Западе читают эти книги, даже если они ничего не знают и не получали никаких посвящений.

Некоторые аспекты Ваджраяны и индуизма, такие как, например, чакры, являются схожими. И тогда, люди такие забавные, они уподобляют буддизм индуизму (она смеется). Поэтому также люди пребывают в запутанности.

*В. Эти люди не терпеливы?

О.* Ну, вообще-то, всем, так или иначе, не хватает терпения. Тибетцам не хватает терпения и некоторым Ламам также. Они могут сильно гневаться и некоторые очень легко выходят из себя; у некоторых вообще нет никакого терпения.

*В. Некоторые Ламы говорят, что западным людям лучше не уходить в ретриты, а сосредоточиться на ежедневной практике вместо этого. 

О.* Важно делать практику божеств, посвящения которых вы получили, ежедневно. Скажем, вы получили посвящения пяти божеств, тогда вы должны делать пять практик ежедневно без перерыва. Ретрит означает, что помимо основных практик, вы накапливаете мантру конкретного божества три или четыре раза в день. Я думаю, что для ума хорошо делать ретрит время от времени. Здесь, на Западе, самый короткий ретрит длится одну неделю, но в Тибете самый короткий ретрит длился один месяц. Два аспекта отличаются здесь: ситуация с работой и финансовые условия. Здесь каждый должен содержать себя сам. Никогда не поддерживает вас. Если оба, и муж, и жена являются практикующими, тогда один идет в ретрит, а другой его содержит. Но, если вы - одинокий человек, вы должны для начала позаботиться о своей финансовой ситуации. Затем вы совершаете ретрит и, когда ретрит завершен и деньги закончились, вы должны работать опять и т.д. Ситуация здесь действительно немного трудная.

Спасибо большое Вам за то, что уделили нам Ваше драгоценное время!

_Интервью у Джецун Кушок Ринпоче брали Альфонсо и Габриэлла Фриман.
Перевод Марии Шуликовой._

----------

Ann Ginger (29.03.2011), Caddy (01.11.2010), DinDin (07.02.2011), Jenia Morozova (16.11.2011), Nara (02.01.2011), Pema Sonam (01.11.2010), Yeshe_Damo (01.11.2010), Аким Иваныч (03.11.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.11.2010), Вангдраг (03.11.2010), Вангчен (03.11.2010), Дубинин (12.12.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (01.11.2010), Маша_ла (17.01.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (02.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (02.11.2010), Эделизи (10.04.2015)

----------

